# Purchased used AMD RX 580 8gb for my existing rig and am only getting 3 Mh/s on multiple mining software



## HybridLlama (Jul 2, 2021)

I recently purchased an rx 580 8gb with a custom shroud the seller claimed was flashed with a mining bios. GPU-Z says the bios is "AMD Radeon RX 580 2048SP" I've been fighting with this for a while now and no matter what I do to the settings in MSI afterburner I only ever get 3.5 ish Mh/s. This is on gminer, projectred miner, and phoenix miner, just for shiggles I also ran it on nicehash with no improvement. It's not a thermal issue because it never goes over 55 C. I've tried reinstalling drivers, DDU and reinstall, to no avail. I've swapped it to known good ports and psu cables. I'm going to try and switch from windows to HiveOS as the seller mentioned it might not play well with windows but I want to see if anyone else has any ideas. My XFX rx 580 and my P90 are still mining fine and the 5700xt I used to have ran fine for a year. Specs as follows:

Mobo- Biostar tb250-BTC D+

Processor- Pentium G4400

RAM- 8gb single channel

PSU- Cougar GX 1050W 80+ gold


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2021)

Have you checked the AMD Drivers for the Compute setting or is it on 3D/gaming or whatever the other option is 

Could also be a bad bios on the card, make sure all that stacks up before loosing your marbles too much more 

Welcome to TPU!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 3, 2021)

HybridLlama said:


> I recently purchased an rx 580 8gb with a custom shroud the seller claimed was flashed with a mining bios. GPU-Z says the bios is "AMD Radeon RX 580 2048SP" I've been fighting with this for a while now and no matter what I do to the settings in MSI afterburner I only ever get 3.5 ish Mh/s. This is on gminer, projectred miner, and phoenix miner, just for shiggles I also ran it on nicehash with no improvement. It's not a thermal issue because it never goes over 55 C. I've tried reinstalling drivers, DDU and reinstall, to no avail. I've swapped it to known good ports and psu cables. I'm going to try and switch from windows to HiveOS as the seller mentioned it might not play well with windows but I want to see if anyone else has any ideas. My XFX rx 580 and my P90 are still mining fine and the 5700xt I used to have ran fine for a year. Specs as follows:
> 
> Mobo- Biostar tb250-BTC D+
> 
> ...



Will need details about the card, we will restore it to stock first.

Need white sticker info from back of card, gpu-z screenshot.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jul 3, 2021)

It seems that more and more cards need to be refurbished after being used for mining


----------



## Zach_01 (Jul 3, 2021)

phill said:


> Have you checked the AMD Drivers for the Compute setting or is it on 3D/gaming or whatever the other option is
> 
> Could also be a bad bios on the card, make sure all that stacks up before loosing your marbles too much more
> 
> Welcome to TPU!


I use several 580s and you need to choose compute mode from drivers. Otherwise I get 7-8MH/s, and now it’s ~30MH/s.
GPU clock 1180MHz 0.85V and VRAM 2100~2150MHz depending the model.

I use Nanominer (Nanopool).

You can save the current BIOS with GPU-Z and open it with RBE (RadeonBiosEditor) and maybe post a sceenshot here.


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> I use several 580s and you need to choose compute mode from drivers. Otherwise I get 7-8MH/s, and now it’s ~30MH/s.
> GPU clock 1180MHz 0.85V and VRAM 2100~2150MHz depending the model.
> 
> I use Nanominer (Nanopool).
> ...


Definitely sounds to me that the bios has been messed with and isn't the stock one by far...  Will become a big problem for some people buying the older model of cards I think...  480/580 aren't the best now but they still work and perform pretty decently even with a high power draw.   

Still I believe if anything, @eidairaman1 will be the man to get the card back up and working at stock, as long as it's not been too messed about with....


----------



## Zach_01 (Jul 4, 2021)

The OP already said that previous owner flashed the card with mining BIOS.
Since the GPU is wanted to run mining software, then modded BIOS for mining is ok. as long as it’s not messed up.
OP first has to check drivers for compute mode and/or GPU/VRAM clocks, and then the rest.

Very low hash rate I believe is bad configuration. If the GPU was/is giving errors, restarts, hangs or any other problem, then yes we should focus on BIOS mod/configuration.


----------



## atifsh (Jul 4, 2021)

sp2048 is a chinese specific 580 which in real term is just a regular but locked RX570.
no idea why AMD did that but it is what it is.

so what you need is a stock bios first and than go from there.
ill tell you what to do.
but it will never go above 30.5 to 31 MHs stable.
also it will not do above 2050 on memory if bios moded.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 8, 2021)

And a no show ofc


----------

